# Bushfield Camp - Winchester



## Dexter24 (Sep 9, 2011)

Bushfield Camp was an army training camp built during WWII and also used to train recruits to the Green Jackets Brigade between 1961-64. It was also used to train National Servicemen in the 1950s who subsequently went to Malaya or Germany. Other than that there is very little information to be had about the camp, so enjoy the pictures.




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr




Bushfield Camp by episodemaster, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice, is that a decontamination bunker in pic 4?


----------



## gushysfella (Sep 10, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Very nice, is that a decontamination bunker in pic 4?



It’s an NBC training building standard design found on most training camps, doubles up as a drying rooms


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 10, 2011)

nice job well done


----------

